# Jet Corsair What If



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all,
This is a project that I have been working on for about the last month and a half. It started out as the 21st Century Toys 1:32 Scale Kit. It is a good fitting kit but it lacks fine details. It is great for this type of project though especially since Walmart used to sell them for $10. It's not going to win any awards but I think it looks cool.








































Now I can get back to my Community Build.
Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, that is interesting. Sort of USAAF 1946ish.

I really like how it came out. You may be starting a new trend!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*now thats cool !*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks good, but you need a lighter background! The model disappears!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I took the liberty of using an auto-fix on the first picture, real imaginative work , I like it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice concept well executed! Very cool!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Seriously awesome, I really like it!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Right out of some sci-fi anime! I like it.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
It is strange to me that when I look at the kit it looks finished to me but when I look at the pictures, I see more things that I want to do to it.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Els, very cool! It reminds me of the computer game Crimson Skies from Microsoft back in 2000. Great modeling skills on display here.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Now that is strange. Very cool and very nice but strange.....Cheers mark


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Very cool concept and excellent excecution of an.idea..A+++++!


----------



## The Old Man (May 16, 2008)

Got in on this one late; I like your build! Believe it or not, both the U.S.Navy and the Army Air Force were investigating some of these aircraft as interim fighter projects if the war had gone on longer. I've seen some drawings of these and similar conversions in late-war and early postwar copies of "Air Trails" magazine and others. Some of the aircraft looked at for conversion like this included the P-47 and the F6F Hellcat.
Then there was Newt Gingrich's "1946", where he tossed around an F8F with a rocket in the ass and nicknamed the "Ratcat".....

Regards,
John Braungart


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always loved the Corsair. Wish I could have flied one back in the day. Then again, the P-38 was a killer too. Great build. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cool idea, fantastic outcome!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

I like it! Any overhead shots in the works?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great build, and great paint work as well.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks again everyone.
SgtHawker, I used some of the Crimson Skies aircraft to make the kill marking on this. I haven't played the game but the aircraft are great.
Roadrnr, the P-38 is an odd aircraft to me. On the ground with the gear down, I don't like it at all but when it is flying it looks cool.
Nemorosus, here is an overhead shot. Sorry it is not that good but I was to lazy to get the tripod and photo stuff out. It should give you an idea of what it looks like though.








Thanks for looking everybody.
Els


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I like the concept, but have you given any thought as to the engineering? I assume those openings on either side of the nose are jet intakes, but the radial engine cowling is still there, only there's no prop.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool!!:thumbsup:

It looks very believable... who knows what might have been had the war lasted longer! Good thing it didn't!!

- Denis


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Such a pity Wally World dropped the ball on those 21st Century kits...


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

I absolutely love this scratch build. Well done!!!


Tom


----------



## mmdm4 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Jet Corsair*

I agree with Walsing, it looks as if it came right out of one of those Anime series. I know they have one featuring armor and I have seen several that used aircraft that mostly looked like WWII fighters just redesigned a tad.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! Definitely anime looking though not that far off from the Luft '46 world.


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

That looks absolutely nuts. And I like it!

Is anyone going to take it and create an X-Plane flight model of it, just to see if it could actually fly?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

An interesting concept, however the airframe as modified would never handle the stresses of jet engine propulsion. Looks cool though.


----------

